# How to prove "unmarried partner" status?



## flasher702 (May 14, 2010)

On visa application form PBS (Dependent) it is permissible to apply as "a person in a heterosexual or same sex relationship, which has been subsisting for two years or more but is not married or in a civil partnership;" but what kind of proof, if any will they require with the application? 
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantapplication1.pdf

some related documents:
policy guidance: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantspolicy1.pdf
website for Teir 4 (student) main applicants: UK Border Agency | Bringing your family

I have looked at all of those but couldn't find it. Did I miss it? Is there more info somewhere else?

Backround info:
My girlfriend is to go study in UK for 1 year and I wish to accompany her. She's been living with me on and off while I support her academic career for the past 4 years. Unless I can get a Teir 2 visa PBS (Dependent) appears to be the only option I have to go for more than 6 months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

flasher702 said:


> On visa application form PBS (Dependent) it is permissible to apply as "a person in a heterosexual or same sex relationship, which has been subsisting for two years or more but is not married or in a civil partnership;" but what kind of proof, if any will they require with the application?
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantapplication1.pdf
> 
> some related documents:
> ...


As I have referred you to the Home Office documents in a previous thread, the point here is that to prove your umarried partnership status for 2 years, you have to submit such documents as demonstrating a clear intention to live together permanently in a relationship akin to marriage. Evidence may include joint financial commitment such as joint bank account, joint tenancy or mortgage, provision of a will taking partnership into account, residential evidence such as letters from tax office, local authorities or professionals like lawyers and accountants addressed to both of you or bearing the same address. If you have actually cohabited for 2 years, then the above evidence should suffice. But if you haven't lived together for the required length of time, you need to furnish further evidence to show that your relationship has continued while living separately, such as letters, regular visits and emails. The reason for unavoidable separation must be to do with employment or caring for sick relatives etc, and not indicative of lack of commitment or weakening relationship. You can further produce evidence in the form of testimony from friends and relatives, and from people of standing in the community such as teachers, clergy and elected representatives. 
Just to point out that the burden of proof is higher for those applying for settlement in UK than those going for a limited leave to enter to be with their partner for a fixed length of time.


----------



## flasher702 (May 14, 2010)

I should be able to do most of those things. Thanks again Joppa.


----------



## Engel (May 13, 2010)

I had the same issue - I could not find anywhere where it stated specifically what documents are required for proof. I'm going to London for a Masters program and wanted to go together with my boyfriend. We had been living together for the last 3 years, but, unfortunately had no joint accounts, and I still had all my correspondence, etc. at my parents' address. We ended up getting married since we had always planned to anyway, and it should eliminate this problem.  On a side note, I could not find anywhere if there's a requirement as to how long you're supposed to be married for before going. I really hope that means there isn't one..


----------



## flasher702 (May 14, 2010)

Adding Joppa's links:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s.../idischapter8/section9/annexz.pdf?view=Binary

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...dischapter8/section9/section9.pdf?view=Binary

UK Border Agency | Chapter 8 - Family members


----------



## Pizzle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all,...

My situation: applying for a tier 2 visa, which should have been all done and dusted by now except for the added issues caused by this COS cap and the new criteria just set for accessing the allocation of these, however that is another issue for another post...
What I would like help on is for the dependant visa for my unmarried coexisitng partner of 6 years. Providing sufficeient documents/evidence is proving to be beyond challenging with my girlfriend having always thrown out most records that may have been useful. We are probably going to get a civil union to hopefully throw some weight at it, plus its about time we formalised our relationship! Would a civil union be enough in itself to meet the requirements for the dependant visa, or do you think that the Home Office will require additional evidence of subsistance if the Civil Union had only just taken place prior to the visa applications? I.e. should we treat the application as if it were for an unmarried couple and use the civil union as another part of evidence of our relationship?
The evidence I have compiled so far:
-both passports with matching visa stamps of lots of travel together for the past 5 years and itemised for easy reference (quite a few trips spaced out over the past 2 years which should help)
-An original 12 month travel insurance document that was taken out in 2009 under both our names that has our address on it.
-photo's to support some of the above trips (although I am wondering unless they have a significant landmark, how could thay at all be considered???)
To make it more complex, we were living apart from June to September this year as I remained in the UK beyond my girlfriend coming back to New Zealand (<6mnths) due to mainly work opportunites. For this all we really have would be skype records of calls and chat, although this only in the form of printed screenshots.

Any thoughts if this would all be sufficent and if we get a civil union would that help with it all?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## cambridgequestions (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Pizzle, how did everything work out for you? Any advice for someone in a similar situation? Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cambridgequestions said:


> Hi Pizzle, how did everything work out for you? Any advice for someone in a similar situation? Thanks!


This thread is over 4 years old. Rules have changed considerably since then so please start a new thread and ask your specific questions.


----------



## cambridgequestions (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah ok, didn't see that, thanks!


----------

